# Another Newbie Here



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all
Just wanted to take a little time to introduce myself. I am in my 30's and recently divorced. I decided that I need a new hobbie, and I stumbled upon this website by accident looking for new props (of course Halloween is my absolute favorite holiday). I cant wait to hear/read everyones ideas. However I do stay pretty busy with life, so I dont know how much I will be on, but look forward to chatting with you all, when I am able!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome faerydreams!!!
Have you haunted lately?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side faerydreams


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

A warm welcome to you, faerydreams!! Hope to see you around as often as you can visit!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to HF! your one of us now


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Dark Side of the Web. 

If you ever need a bit of advice or a helping hand with a prop, this is the place to come.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome faerydreams! You'll definitely get lots of idea here and hope you share when you can as well.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This is perfect place to work on a twisted hobby. Welcome faerydreams.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is just a perfect site to mingle with all sorts of people. Welcome to the club!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to hauntforum. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun faerydreams.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Glad to have you around, Faery.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Faerydreams! This is one sweet place to be! You've come to the right site! Lots of helpful people who are willing to teach you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to meet you FD.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

sup? from 1 newbie to another


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome faerydreams.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the board faerydreams.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! Fresh blood is always a good thing!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You always have the opportunity to do projects withus, my friend! Welcome.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

faerydreams said:


> recently divorced.


I know that can be hard, but stick around here and you will find tons of things to create, If you need ideas this is a good place to be.

A warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! I'm brand new to this forum too but, like you, think Halloween is the best holiday of the year! I'm totally addicted and have been doing a home haunt for about 10 years. 

I look forward to learning with you!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome on board the forum faerydreams, lots of good people and ideas here.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome Dreams, I'm sure like myself, you will both give and recieve great ideas, and share a love of Halloween here.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

faerydreams said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to take a little time to introduce myself. I am in my 30's and recently divorced. I decided that I need a new hobbie, and I stumbled upon this website by accident looking for new props (of course Halloween is my absolute favorite holiday). I cant wait to hear/read everyones ideas. However I do stay pretty busy with life, so I dont know how much I will be on, but look forward to chatting with you all, when I am able!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello and welcome Faerydreams. Hope to hear from you when you can.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello and welcome faerydreams, it's nice to have you here!*


----------

